# Is There Wi-Fi Or Other Internet Access At Allen House Yet?



## Hoc (Jun 30, 2008)

Last time I was there, they did not have any internet access at the Allen House, but you could go to the Easy Internet Cafe across the street and get very inexpensive access.  The Cafe was smaller, but still there when I was in London at the end of May.  This time, I will have a VOIP phone, and from what I remember, they don't work behind firewalls, such as are used at Easy Internet Cafes.  That means I will probably have to access the internet from my laptop to use my phone.

Does anyone know whether the Allen House has internet access (via Wi-Fi or otherwise) onsite?


----------



## lynne1956 (Jul 1, 2008)

We were directed to purchase a week of internet from the coffeehouse across the street (T Mobile); it was about $40 for the week if I remember correctly.


----------



## isisdave (Jul 3, 2008)

In early 2007, there was a Starbucks with T-mobile hotspot on the corner of Kensington High Street. My laptop could pick it up from a window on Allen Street, but not from our apartment in the rear of the building.

Perhaps someone can verify if that is still the case.

We used the Internet Cafe across the street, and it's relatively easy, but of course if you use their computers you don't end up with the email saved on your laptop.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 3, 2008)

Whenever I am on vacation without a laptop, or using my daughter's computer, etc., if I send any emails I always Bcc: me so that I'll have a copy to save when I get home.

Fern



isisdave said:


> We used the Internet Cafe across the street, and it's relatively easy, but of course if you use their computers you don't end up with the email saved on your laptop.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 3, 2008)

That's why web-based email like yahoo is so handy for travelers - it's there wherever you are, and you can set it to save all your sent emails. And it's free, or almost free.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 3, 2008)

AOL saves all e-mails too.

Re:  Allen House...I've heard that the front apartments can pick up the Wifi signal from the Starbucks, but not the back ones.  The back ones are quieter, though, so it's a catch 22.  I suppose you can always just carry the laptop over there and use it.

We had a problem at the internet cafe right near Allen House back in 2006...a guy had rigged some computers with keystroking software and was pretending to be an employee there (on a weekend when there are no employess working) and setting people up on those particular computers. 

We realized rather quickly after a couple of dozen new AOL accounts were set up with my credit card within hours.  We called the police and the guy was still running his scam there when they came to arrest him. (We had to go and point him out.)  Not a great way to spend a day in London (we had to file a report and press charges) but I guess my son got a kick out of riding in the police car and all, and the air-conditioned police station was a bonus that day when temps topped 100.


----------



## kayb95 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm an owner at the Allen House and I just sent an email to the them asking if there are any future plans for wifi access for guests.  I'll report back when I get a reply.


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 7, 2008)

Sharon,
Awful that it happened to you, but if no harm done to you/your credit ultimately, it's a fabulous story and something you and DS will always have to share, you crimestoppers you )


----------

